# Zasshi nado [ga] arimasu



## Setwale_Charm

The eternal baffling "ga".
 I have come across two constructions (again, I have no Japanese script on my computer, sorry):

_Yuka no ue ni tegami nado *ga *arimasu._
 and
_Zasshi nado arimashita._

 Is this legitimate that one of the extremely similar sentences has *ga*, and the other doesn`t?


----------



## Flaminius

I need more context for the latter sentence because I would usually say "zasshi nado-ga arimashita" when I intend, "There were magazines and other things."


----------



## cheshire

The latter is only possible in speech, or in sloppy written text.


----------



## Flaminius

Wait, omitting _-ga_ is more or less acceptable in speech if the whole sentence is a question.

zasshi nado arimashita?
with rising accent on "ta"

Setwale, does the context allow this sentence to be interpreted as a question?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Unfortunately, there is no context, those are just sample sentences for students. 
  So *-ga* can be dropped in colloquial speech if you are asking a question?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, it can.  But I am reluctant to say that ga is 100% omissible.  When the verb is existential (aru/arimasu/nai, etc.), intransitive or potential, _ga_-omission is also frequent.


----------



## cheshire

In colloquial Japanese, omission of -ni, -he, -wo and -ha is frequent, too.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Can you give me any example with -ha? What particle is this? 
 I can understand -ni/-wo/ (he=e?) but what is -ha?


----------



## Eso

Setwale_Charm said:


> Can you give me any example with -ha? What particle is this?
> I can understand -ni/-wo/ (he=e?) but what is -ha?



-ha is the particle "wa". The reason we write it as "ha" is cause that's the hiragana used and when we type it out we have to type out "ha" for it to come up correctly.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Of course! It has just dawned on me!! 
 Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Flaminius

Moderation Note
For a more general discussion on particle omission, please join this thread.


----------

